# My season starts Saturday...



## longbowdave1 (Sep 13, 2017)

and I can't wait! Just finished putting a razors edge on 5 Zwicky Eskimo's, and straightening the cedar shafts which will propel them. Getting clothes and equipment ready for the hunt.

I am really looking forward to season full of the sights and sounds Traditional Archery. I have a buck tag, two doe tags, and fall turkey tag in my pocket. 

 It has been dry and warm here the last few weeks, after being quite wet most of the summer. Leaves are starting to turn already. A little warm here for opening weekend, but I always enjoy the first hunt of the season!

Good luck to all of you on your hunts this season!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 13, 2017)

Go get them, Dave.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks Mike!

All Packed and ready for the morning hunt! Going to be be too hot for the afternoon hunt, hopefully they move in the morning.


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 16, 2017)

I wish you well and hope your arrows fly true Dave.  I will be after them as soon as I can.  The hurricane set me behind this year...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 16, 2017)

Barebowyer said:


> I wish you well and hope your arrows fly true Dave.  I will be after them as soon as I can.  The hurricane set me behind this year...



Thanks! Hope all the well from the hurricanes.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 16, 2017)

*A short first morning hunt*

Got on stand about 05:30 this morning, sitting in the dark for more than 30 minutes, waiting for the season to start. very exciting to be on stand again, just waiting for the first deer encounter of the year.

 About 6:58 Is hear foot steps heading my way, then I see him. Walks right under my stand......... and says," Come on down, I shot a buck and heard him crash". It was my older brother Tim, 5 years my senior. He was hunting down the corn field with his Xbow.

 With the heat, we had made a pact to stop hunting and get any deer harvested out ASAP. The two of us old hunters, I mean seasoned hunters, were sweating and a puffing to get the deer recovered and back to the Jeep. Then off to the butcher.

 My first morning hunt was over before it started, but I was glad to help and real happy for his kill.

 I will head back in the morning on a solo hunt, maybe it will be my turn to drop the string?

 A few more pictures from the camera this morning, the "Owl" picture is cool!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 27, 2017)

It's been Georgia hot up here the last two weeks. Temps between 90 and 98 degrees with no rain. I opted to work weekends instead of hunt, I just couldn't sit in the heat and take a chance at meat spoiling if I got a deer.

 The cold front just moved in today! I'm going to take off  from work Friday, and try a three day hunt to make up for lost time. Temps 64 high/43 low for the weekend, might help keep the bugs down as well.

 I hope to have some action on deer or turkeys???????????


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 27, 2017)

Get them Dave. Been a little hot here too, oh, I am in Georgia.


----------



## transfixer (Sep 27, 2017)

longbowdave1 said:


> It's been Georgia hot up here the last two weeks. Temps between 90 and 98 degrees with no rain. I opted to work weekends instead of hunt, I just couldn't sit in the heat and take a chance at meat spoiling if I got a deer.
> 
> The cold front just moved in today! I'm going to take off  from work Friday, and try a three day hunt to make up for lost time. Temps 64 high/43 low for the weekend, might help keep the bugs down as well.
> 
> I hope to have some action on deer or turkeys???????????




 Good Luck !    

    Wish we had those your forecast down here,  we're supposed to be a little cooler,  lows in the upper 50's/low 60's for this weekend.   Still in the 80's for the highs.   I'm going this weekend nonetheless


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 28, 2017)

looks like that owl caught a rodent.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks guys! Feels like fall now! Just packing up for the hunt, oh yeah! I'll try and take a few fall like pictures, leaves are dropping like crazy with the warm and dry temps we had.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 28, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> looks like that owl caught a rodent.




Who, Who, Who!

That Cuddeback camera catches some nice live action pics every now and then.


----------



## oppthepop (Sep 29, 2017)

That owl pic is absolutely awesome!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 29, 2017)

oppthepop said:


> That owl pic is absolutely awesome!



Here's the Owl in a close up...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Well no Trophy for me yet, but I did get a consolation prize. Greased a big ol' fox squirrel that was sunning himself on a rock. If I didn't make the shot  could have easily destroyed a cedar arrow and Eskimo. Luckily the first shot of the season was on the mark. Twelve yard shot from 17 feet up in the stand, 12 inch recovery.

 Lots of pressure already from the waterfowl hunting in the area, going to have to wait for a deer to get careless and walk by.  Better luck next week!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 2, 2017)

You mess up the back straps.


----------

